# Coop poop garden food



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Has anybody tried this product? Is it more of a compost or a fertilizer?

https://coop-poop.com/


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

2-4-3 expensive organic fertilizer. I have used it a few times but only because I was able to get ripped bags of it for 2.99. I could not say that it works better that any other fert as I did not do test plots. I would not use it at full price as it is too expensive per unit nitrogen.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I too have bought it on clearance and happily used it. Never tried to quantity results.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

If u r using this as a primary source of N, thats missing the point.


----------

